# NFS Mounting issues "Solved"

## dhanabalanb

Hi,

I have a linux machine with 2 ethernet cards running as a DHCP and NFS server. Eth0 gets IP address from another dhcp server. And this box releases IP addresses through eth1. I have a folder /share configured in NFS. I am able to mount this share from any other linux machine using IP assigned by external dhcp server. But when I mount the same share using the IP which is released by this system fails and getting the following error:

mount: RPC: Unable to receive; errno = Connection refused

mount: nfsmount failed: Bad file descriptor

mount: Mounting 192.168.1.1:/tftpboot on /mnt failed: Bad file descriptor

Gateway is properly added. NFS service is running. Directory shared is existing. Can anyone pls help me to resolve the issue? It was working fine and suddenly it stopped working. No settings have been changed. 

Thanks.Last edited by dhanabalanb on Tue Aug 21, 2007 4:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dhanabalanb

I just swapped the network cards. I am able to mount without any issues. But I really dont understand what is wrong before I swapped the network interfaces.

----------

## Napalm Llama

I would suggest it was because one or more of your NFS server processes (I believe it uses several) were binding only to one IP address, or one particular NIC.  Have a look at your config, and make sure that they bind to every available interface in the system.

Since swapping your cards, have you by any chance seen a reversal of the problem (ie. now the network you're a DHCP client on can't see the share, rather than the one you're a server on)?

----------

